# +/- Speaker wires touched, amp blown?



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

So today I took my sub out because I was contemplating a new install in my trunk and being an idiot, the speaker wires touched each other, sparked, and my amp went into protect mode. 

I then turned off the car and plugged the sub back in. Turned the car back on and the light was blue like normal, played some music but there was a static sound coming from the sub. After about 10 seconds the sub shut off and the light turned red again.

What happened? Did I short something in the amp? Any way to fix this?

I have an Audison Srx-1d.


----------



## sum_guy55 (Apr 14, 2011)

Smell it if it smells burnt then somethigns blown


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Done..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I donno Audison doesn't seem to think it necessary to post any sort of info regarding protection for the amp.. I looked longer than I usually would..

hard to say


----------



## virulentv (Apr 26, 2010)

Similar thing happened to me while trying to find another problem.... my amp stopped working.... wouldn't turn on.... i hoped it would be the fuse on the amp, so i change them nevertheless even though they didn't look blown. amp still didn't work... so i was like Eff it , let me try to resolve the first problem i had with something else.... and then i notice the Distribution Block Fuse had blown.... i replaced that and now its working (fingers -crossed) ...


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I donno Audison doesn't seem to think it necessary to post any sort of info regarding protection for the amp.. I looked longer than I usually would..
> 
> hard to say


Yea I checked the manual and it only mentioned protection mode twice. Once to say if you blocked air flow to the sides, it would go into protection mode (overheating) and the second time was just to say Blue is normal operation and Red is protection mode (safety). 

I just woke up so I'm going to take a look at it again...

 I was going to start a new build today.


----------



## Bndrulez (Feb 3, 2008)

Man that is a real bummer. As much as those amps cost you would think they would have precautions most of the newer amps have to protect against just that scenario.

Can you contact Audison?


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

I talked to my dealer friend today. He suggested switching out the wire and sub with different ones to make sure it was the amp but alas it is the amp. I think I'm just going to see if the amp can be repaired as they dont make it anymore.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Make sure you unhook the power to it for a while and try it again before you take it in, some amps reset with no power to them.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

might be worth a shot, if not tried already..


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

sqshoestring said:


> Make sure you unhook the power to it for a while and try it again before you take it in, some amps reset with no power to them.


I tried that today. I completely disconnected the amp and took it inside while I checked all my wires. I'll take a look at it one more time tomorrow but with that static noise it's making, I think I need someone to repair it if repair is possible.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

GouRiki said:


> I tried that today. I completely disconnected the amp and took it inside while I checked all my wires. I'll take a look at it one more time tomorrow but with that static noise it's making, I think I need someone to repair it if repair is possible.


Crack the bish open... it's not like it's under warranty... have a look, take some pics..


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

It is under warranty but not through Audison. I can just file a claim and get the money back but I don't want to have to find another one. 

I did open it up today but the way it is constructed I could not take the board out without possibly causing further damage. I was however able to look inside most of it but there was nothing obvious to my eyes that would be damaged. The amp turns on and off normally. If I have the speaker wires disconnected it will stay in normal operation constantly. It's just when the speaker wires are connected, it poduces a static noise while playing music then shuts off (protection) after about 1 minute. 

What should I look for? Or can this be fixed? Anyone have this problem before?

The amp worked great until this happened. I would have to get a Sr 1dk to replace it or I might just have to get a 5.1k and use that for everything.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll open it up tomorrow as much as I can and post some pics if it helps but it does look normal unless I missed something.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

GouRiki said:


> The amp turns on and off normally. If I have the speaker wires disconnected it will stay in normal operation constantly. *It's just when the speaker wires are connected, it poduces a static noise while playing music then shuts off (protection) after about 1 minute.*



Ding ding ding.... We have a WINNER.... 



> He suggested switching out the wire and sub with different ones to make sure it was the amp but alas it is the amp.


are you saying you already tried a different speaker/sub?

the amp is fine with the speaker not connected... gotta different sub, different wire?


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Ding ding ding.... We have a WINNER....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I thought I said earlier I did that. After I told the Audison dealer what my problem was, that's what he told me to do.

I used brand new wire and a different sub but still the same thing happened.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

GouRiki said:


> Yea I thought I said earlier I did that. After I told the Audison dealer what my problem was, that's what he told me to do.
> 
> I used brand new wire and a different sub but still the same thing happened.


Awe man.... 

Well, that pretty much sums it up... I hate to say... unless you wanna try one more time with yet a different speaker.. doesn't even need to be a sub, but it goes out anytime you add a resistance, I'd say doom... 

Try PMing "envisionelec" and ask him kindly to have a look at your thread and possibly post a quick comment.. he's a busy man, but usually will offer his opinion... he's an amp tech... 

Otherwise....


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok thanks for the advice. I'll pm him and see what he says.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Never again. Talk about an absolute PITA to work on. 

No more Audisons from the last 10 years. (The old ones with wood on top are A-OK).

But yeah, if it's going into protection, you've got one of more blown output devices. I do NOT recommend working on this one yourself. Please send it to Audison or whomever can competently repair it. I have 20 years experience with car amps and I've marked these off my list. That should tell you something.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you Sir... and WOW... YOU... wrote off Audison...


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea I guess I'll just return it and get my money back. Whenever there is a problem they just replace the amp instead of repairing it.


----------



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

envisionelec said:


> Never again. Talk about an absolute PITA to work on.
> 
> No more Audisons from the last 10 years. (The old ones with wood on top are A-OK).
> 
> But yeah, if it's going into protection, you've got one of more blown output devices. I do NOT recommend working on this one yourself. Please send it to Audison or whomever can competently repair it. I have 20 years experience with car amps and I've marked these off my list. That should tell you something.


Can you please elaborate a bit more on why you don't like Audison amps? I was considering an LRx 300.4 to possibly replace my Arc XXD amp, any info you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

000zero said:


> Can you please elaborate a bit more on why you don't like Audison amps? I was considering an LRx 300.4 to possibly replace my Arc XXD amp, any info you can give would be appreciated.


They're very difficult to work on. Didn't I say that already? 


envisionelec said:


> _Never again. Talk about an absolute PITA to work on. _


... yup, I did. 

That's it - they sound freaking amazing.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thank you Sir... and WOW... YOU... wrote off Audison...


I'm not the amp god some may have the impression about. I can't do everything.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

To the OP, lesson learned: *Do not work on anything electrical without disconnecting the battery* Sorry to hear of your misfortune but it is to be expected when you dont take proper precautions



000zero said:


> Can you please elaborate a bit more on why you don't like Audison amps? I was considering an LRx 300.4 to possibly replace my Arc XXD amp, any info you can give would be appreciated.


That would definitely be an improvement!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

envisionelec said:


> I'm not the amp god some may have the impression about. I can't do everything.


Never figured you for a "god" :laugh: I jus know you're willing to dig in... that's all... 

I can imagine that design is a PITA to work on...


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> To the OP, lesson learned: *Do not work on anything electrical without disconnecting the battery* Sorry to hear of your misfortune but it is to be expected when you dont take proper precautions


Yea I know. Things happen. It's fine, I can still get everything I paid for it back just I am thinking about fixing it instead since they no longer produce this amp and it is a great amp. I contacted Elettromedia and they told me they could fix it for about $150. I may go that route unless a 5.1k becomes available. I still might just have it repaired to keep it for future use. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

